# Venison



## He Hate Me (Sep 23, 2011)

I fed my reds some fresh raw venison off a deer my neighbor killed. I have never seen them eat as much or as fast as they did when I gave it to them. I know its probably not a good idea to give it to them often, but it is much leaner than beef so how bad can it be?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

... and it doesn't have the hormones and crap that most US beef does.

I say feed it up man... feed it UP!


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

I would feed it as a treat more than a staple food, but then I don't feed my P's much red meat at all.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

I have never given my P's red meat, but thats more of a water quality concern than anything else. you seem like you have a good system haha. just dont feed em that delicious meat every day.

have some yourself!


----------



## mrlamp (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey, just saw this posting and I was wondering the same thing. My question is whether or not the venison should be cooked? Additionally, anyone know how long a single piranha can go without eating? Getting feeder fish isn't convienent for me, and I have let him go for a week to 9 days before. I don't want to starve him!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

The best food for your fish is fish. Go to your grocery store and purchase some tilapia, catfish or sole fillets. Dice them into small bite sized pieces and freeze. You can also do this with raw shrimp and smelts.


----------

